# Anyone from Portsmouth, UK



## DiamondRose (Aug 25, 2012)

Portsmouth is quite a small town and it's very hard to find support groups in the area, so i was wondering if there was anyone else from portsmouth on here who'd be interested in starting a local IBS support group?


----------

